# Post with tension



## RonaldF (10 mo ago)

I’m looking for the best solution to set post for a net. Should they be set in concrete or attached to a bracket thats set in the concrete? I want to keep the lean of the post to a mininum. I planning on using 4x4 post. Pleasure treated ofc


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

We are not permitted to assist diyers here.

This is a Pros only forum.

You can post this over at diychatroom.com


----------



## RonaldF (10 mo ago)

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> We are not permitted to assist diyers here.
> 
> This is a Pros only forum.
> 
> You can post this over at diychatroom.com


Ok I’m sorry I leave now my apologizes


----------



## DenverCountryBoy (Jan 10, 2021)

> Pleasure treated


Most of the time the tension becomes negligible when the post is Pleasure treated.


----------

